# Not happy with my local spirit store manager



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Geez. I'm sorry that happened. I am noticing that a bunch of people are like this though. I think our communication is getting so much worse and I don't think it is because I am getting older. 

If you have the energy to do it, you could go in one more time and let her know how you felt about it and that if she comes across something she could contact you (here's my number and bye kind of thing). 

I don't think that it clicked in her tiny little brain that she was doing something wrong (that is truly the scary part). If you show her disappointment regarding that situation, it may register with her eventually. Maybe even help her to be more conscious and a better person?...

Some of us communicate so well online and then in real life don't have a clue how to deal with people. It is so sad and scary to think of how our future is going to be. That lady was just in her own head and didn't think of how it affected you at all. I'm sorry. 

On a lighter note... Great interview! You did a super job and your props are awesome!


----------



## searcher (Oct 1, 2010)

Rude business owners only hurt themselves! I have met enough of them to know, as I no longer go to their establishments, and if they are rude enough, I gladly spread the word to every one I can!


----------

